# In search of 100 - 300 acres



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 15, 2014)

Some family, friends and I are looking for 100-350 acres to lease for next deer season. Our group consists of police officers, fire fighters and school teachers. We are experienced and serious hunters. No non sense. Looking for land within a 3 hour drive of the Hall county/Gwinnett county area. If you have something or know of property that might interest us please let me know either through PM or contact info provided.  Thank you.

Josh 
770-262-2731 
(Call or text)


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump

Upping land size of interest to 100-300 acres.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bump. 

Still looking.


----------

